# Copper Creation



## wizard (Sep 11, 2014)

Finished it this morning. Made out of a copper rod and a piece of Eugene's (ElMostro) Lava Lamp collection. Thought I would post it before heading to work. Hope you all have a good day. Thanks for looking. Doc


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 11, 2014)

Doc, as always your work continues to amaze and inspire us to be better and better, thank you for sharing.
__________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## mark james (Sep 11, 2014)

I love the copper!  Beautiful work and a nice match with the blank.


----------



## BSea (Sep 11, 2014)

That is just a fantastic pen.  I've been wanting to try turning some copper.  I guess I'll have to order some & give this a try.  Any tips on how you did the clip?


----------



## MarkD (Sep 11, 2014)

What, no copper nib? :biggrin:
Another beauty of a pen Doc!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 11, 2014)

well, once again, you turned out a beauty!! I love the satin look as well!!


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 11, 2014)

WOW!  Just Beautiful!


----------



## Curly (Sep 11, 2014)

:good: Good looking pen. :good:

On my computer the pen looks like it has a clear coat of some kind on the copper. Did you put one on to keep it from tarnishing or greening the users finger?

Pete


----------



## Trey (Sep 11, 2014)

Great pen!  
Just can't use it during an electrical storm...


----------



## wyone (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it is AWESOME.. but then again I am an electrician in my paying job.    Where did you find the copper rod?  I want to make something out of copper sections for my Dad, my mentor for Christmas and having issues finding much in the way of copper


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 12, 2014)

You're on a roll with the metal pens Doc! Nice color combo, I wouldn't have thought about it, but it works great. Was the copper gummy to turn?

Mike


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 12, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.
I really like the contrast between the copper and the resin blank.
Did you make the clip out of copper, or use the one from out of a copper cigar kit ?


----------



## lwalper (Sep 12, 2014)

What do you use to keep the copper from tarnishing?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 12, 2014)

Doc, that is an awesome pen, fantastic work as always.


----------



## wizard (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind comments and encouragement! Doc



BSea said:


> That is just a fantastic pen.  I've been wanting to try turning some copper.  I guess I'll have to order some & give this a try.  Any tips on how you did the clip?


Bob, the clip is from a satin cigar kit 



Curly said:


> :good: Good looking pen. :good:
> 
> On my computer the pen looks like it has a clear coat of some kind on the copper. Did you put one on to keep it from tarnishing or greening the users finger?
> 
> Pete



Pete, I use 3 coats of VHT metal lacquer from Caswell Plating. Very durable. 



bluwolf said:


> You're on a roll with the metal pens Doc! Nice color combo, I wouldn't have thought about it, but it works great. Was the copper gummy to turn?
> 
> Mike



 Yep!...Gummy...gummed out the flutes on the drill....had to uncurl them from the bit...



Ironwood said:


> Absolutely beautiful.
> I really like the contrast between the copper and the resin blank.
> Did you make the clip out of copper, or use the one from out of a copper cigar kit ?



Clip from a satin copper cigar kit 



lwalper said:


> What do you use to keep the copper from tarnishing?



Leslie, I etched the copper and immediately follow that with 3 coats of VHT metal lacquer from Caswell Plating. Very durable finish. No tarnish


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow beautiful work. Love the looks of this pen..


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 13, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## lwalper (Sep 14, 2014)

VHT lacquer -- THANKS


----------



## wizard (Sep 14, 2014)

Just wanted to add a picture...prettiest part that made the pen was Eugene's blank


----------



## wyone (Sep 14, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## MikeL (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2014)

wyone said:


> I think it is AWESOME.. but then again I am an electrician in my paying job.    Where did you find the copper rod?  I want to make something out of copper sections for my Dad, my mentor for Christmas and having issues finding much in the way of copper


 


Mitch, not wanting to hijack, Doc's thread.
I believe that in the States, you can purchase Copper Lightning Earth rods, similar to what we use in Australia, to earth the wiring for our houses. 
The regulations were changes some years ago from earthing on a water supply line to having to have a seperate copper rod driven into the ground and to have the earth connections attached to it. 
From Memory, it is probably a little excessive in diameter to be used for pens, But worthy of an enquiry, for what it's worth.
Regards
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2014)

Outstanding Pen, Doc
Fantastic Copper Blank, and Superb Blank from Eugene.
Great Line, Proportions and Profile.
Excellent Fit and Finish, your attention to treatment of the Metal, is Terrific.
An Awesome Pen.
Brian.


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 16, 2014)

wizard said:


> Just wanted to add a picture...prettiest part that made the pen was Eugene's blank



In that last pic, from far it looks like you are entering a cave with emerald water in the center and the sun reflecting in the background. Love it!


----------



## wyone (Sep 16, 2014)

Brian,

I am actually an electrician, and use ground rods on a regular basis.  They are only copper clad with a steel core though.


----------



## wizard (Sep 16, 2014)

wyone said:


> Brian,
> 
> I am actually an electrician, and use ground rods on a regular basis.  They are only copper clad with a steel core though.



Mitch,
I'm so sorry... I just noticed you asked for this... This is where I get my copper rod from. I included the order page as well as the guide to selecting from different types of copper rod/alloy.
Regards, 
Doc

Order Copper 101 Round in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com

Guide to Buying Copper Online | Online Metals Guide to Selecting Metals for Your Project


----------



## Tom T (Sep 16, 2014)

Great pen for sure. Top of the top.  Thank you for sharing all the pen making of the information.  You are very kind.


----------



## Marko50 (Sep 17, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## tgsean (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow doc that's a great pen, love the combination too! Awesome mate


----------

